# reading the market reports at auction yards



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok, this may be pathetic, but how exactly do you read the market reports from the local livestock auctions? Here is an example:

Heifers
...1.....Blk...........841....................87.50

Cows

.....2.....Blk...........1,678.................56.50

I deleted names but otherwise this is exactly how it looks. Does this mean that the heifer went for $87.50? That seems awfully cheap. Or does it mean $87.50/pound? Which seems AWFULLY expensive. Or does it mean something else altogether?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Joe in SD (May 11, 2002)

Quantity Description Average weight Price per 100lbs. Total price
1 black (Angus) 841 lbs $ 87.50 $735.88
2 black (Angus) 1678 lbs $ 56.50 $1896.14


----------



## Jalopy (Feb 23, 2008)

As I view it it means that the 841 Lb heifer brought $87.50/cwt or $.875/lb which equals $735.88/hd and the cows sold for an average of $56.50/cwt or $.565/lb which equals 948.07 for the 1678 lbs. I assume that each of the cows weighed 839 pounds as it has been a long while since anyonehas kept any 1678 pound cows around. I don't want to sound condescending but cwt means per hundred weight or per one hundred pounds. I hope this helps. JLP


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks! Would it be the same for sheep/hogs/goats, etc? As in the price is per 100lbs?


----------



## Jalopy (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, that would be right.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

There's your 1678 pound cow. 










BTW:This has been Photoshop'd.....hehehehe


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

NOPE I bet those cows weighed 1678lbs, more of them around than ones weighing 840. If sold at weigh-up price big cow will bring that /lb but a one weighing 840 would not. My opinion only.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

2 cows totalling 1678 lbs sold as a lot for .5650/lb Grouping often brings better price per pound here. Musta been hamburg cows.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Around here sheep sell by cwt, but goats sell by the head. baby calves over 100 pounds sell by weight, but ones under 100 pounds sell by the head. The weight shown for a group of cattle is always the average weight of the animals in the group. They show the average weight because the individual weight makes a difference in the value per pound. They sell breeding stock going back to someones herd by the head unless the auction manager sees they would sell for more at butcher prices, then the switch over to the amount per cwt. right there in the sales ring. Hard to know whats going on at an auction unless you set through enough of them to figure out how they opperate. Sometimes an auctioneer is hard to follow without knowing his jargon.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Hamburger cows are called "canners". Usually old milkers,holsteins. Calves are sold single At most a couple days old. A black colored cow will bring more money than a brown, that's why its mentioned. Our goats/pigs/sheep are sold by the head. Chickens/rabbits by the cageful.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks all! Now, what's a heiferette? I know what a heifer is and what a heifer calf is, but I hadn't heard the term heiferette before.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

A heiferette was the one you put in the freezer last year.. LOL 

It is someones cutesie name for a young heifer.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

Around here a heiferette is a heifer around18-24 months old. Generally one that did not breed or lost calf. Often put in feed lot and sold as a fat.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

bruce2288 said:


> Around here a heiferette is a heifer around18-24 months old. Generally one that did not breed or lost calf. Often put in feed lot and sold as a fat.


Same here, heiferette is a older heiffer that never bred. And, I have sold Gelbvieh beef cows that weighed 1600+ lbs each. Not the preferred size cause they eat too much, but they did raise big calves.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

7thswan said:


> Hamburger cows are called "canners". Usually old milkers,holsteins. Calves are sold single At most a couple days old. A black colored cow will bring more money than a brown, that's why its mentioned. Our goats/pigs/sheep are sold by the head. Chickens/rabbits by the cageful.


Why are black ones valued more?? Where do I look for local auctions? Any websites for Michigan livestock auctions? 
Not looking to buy anything right now, just to attend and learn


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Last week in northern Indiana cattle auctions Canners and cutters brought between 38 and 50 cents per pound. However utility commercial cows sold for 50 up to 56 cents per pound. A boney cow sells cheap but a cow in good flesh is worth more. Beef cattle as opposed to dairy cattle dress out a higher percentage of meat with less bone waste and tallow. Holstiens have a larger bone structure than beef cattle. That don't hurt the meat, but it reduces edible percentage. Angus have a better slaughter rate than some of the other beef breeds. A herford that looks identical to an angus will sell for around 5 cents less per pound. One reason is they have a thicker hide.

Battle Creek Mich has a sale on wed afternoon phone # 269-9627591
Shipshewanna Ind -antiques and cattle on Wed - horses on Friday Ph 260-768=4129
Topeka Ind - Sale every Tues -ph-260=593-2522


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Jerngen said:


> Why are black ones valued more?? Where do I look for local auctions? Any websites for Michigan livestock auctions?
> Not looking to buy anything right now, just to attend and learn


Because the Angus folks have a heck of a marketing program.  

Honestly, I don't know why black is better, but I do know it's true that it sells higher. They don't even have to be _Angus_. Just black.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

ErinP said:


> Because the Angus folks have a heck of a marketing program.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know why black is better, but I do know it's true that it sells higher. They don't even have to be _Angus_. Just black.


Yes, the angus people did such a good job of marketing that breed doesn't matter any more. Just the color. Black gelbvieh, black hereford, etc, etc. Gotta have a black hide.:shrug:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Jerngen said:


> Why are black ones valued more?? Where do I look for local auctions? Any websites for Michigan livestock auctions?
> Not looking to buy anything right now, just to attend and learn


Here is a web you can check out. www.michiganfarmnews.com One of the best Auctions you could go to is Hillsdale. Fun, lot's of stuff along with animals.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Jerngen said:


> Why are black ones valued more??...





> ..."There are premium programs that reward cattle that have choice carcasses or the assumption of choice because the animal's black hide....


http://www.cattletoday.com/archive/2008/February/CT1411.shtml


----------

